# 4Noggins Bald Headed Teacher



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Preamble: This is the first Non-Aromatic I have smoked since the Dunhill Nightcap Tin I smoked way back in University. I think I made it through two bowls before I chucked the tin. What I wouldn't give now to have a half a mason jar with Nightcap 93 in it.

Description from 4noggins: The old-fashioned burley taste comes through in full form, nutty and brisk, hitting on tangy notes along the way as the Virginia components catch on. There's not enough Latakia to provide any more than perhaps a seasoning effect.

Pipe: The first bowl was smoked in a GBD concorde outside walking the dog in -15 degree weather. The second in a Dunhill Shell aquired from TXSmoker in a trade (thanks again). I have decided to color-code my pipes: dark rusticated for Latakia, light rusticated for va and vapers, smooth for aromatics.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

"Tin" Note: I have heard Latakia being described as both campfire like and similar to burning rubber but it wasn't till I had smelled this baggie I realized how accurate both descriptions were. If this is what a little seasoning Lat smells like I am a little afraid of what a full blend would be.

Flavor Profile: The burley is prominent with the smokiness of the latakia complimenting it nicely, the virginia might account for a little sweetness, but is hidden in the background. The flavor is mild enough to be enjoyed reguarly, but strong enough to notice in the frozen tundra of the great white north.

Room Note: Kind of like an old church, there is a funky mustiness about it, but it is pleasant in it's own way.

Lighting and Burning: Outdoors in the cold with a stiff breeze it required a couple lights to get going, and puffed vigorously it was able to keep up despite frost forming on the stem. Indoors I was able to take my time and there was no noticible change in flavor on the re-lights

Bite Level: Here's where the virginia lets itself be known, if attacked with vigor indoors it can be a tiny bit nippy lets say the level of a pissed off Cocker Spaniel.

Overall Impressions: A nice way to be intoduced to the flavor of Latakia, the blend is nice but leaves me with a desire to explore more into the world of both burleys and englishes then re-visit.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I got some BHT thanks to Baldy and have to agree with the Latakia seasoning description. It's very minimal but enough to give you the smokey aftertaste that I really love. An English blend to add to the list for those that seek something light. Thanks for the review Roy.


----------

